# Plattform einrichten



## Chris71 (19. Jun 2022)

Hallo,

bin leider kein Programmierer, habe aber eine Idee und weiss leider nicht weiter.

Gibt es eine Software für folgendes Problem?

Ich möchte gerne eine Plattform einrichten wo ein User/Kunde eine Info abgibt und der entsprechende andere User/Kunde die Info erthält.

Beide User müssen dafür einen kleinen Beitrag zahlen. 

Gibt es so eine Plattform als Software die Daten,von einen Usern/Kunden an den entsprechenden Usern/Kunden weitergibt und gleichzeitig die Geldüberweisung automatisch verwaltet?

Oder kann man so etwas nur programmieren? Und wen, ist so etwas kompliziert?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## httpdigest (19. Jun 2022)

Deine Anforderung ist mehr als vage formuliert.
Ich würde aber sagen: Ja, gibt es.
ebay zum Beispiel.
Kunde gibt eine "Information" ein (was er anbietet) und andere Kunden erhalten diese Information als Suchergebnis.
Überweisungen kann man mittlerweile auch über ebay nativ abwickeln.


----------



## Oneixee5 (20. Jun 2022)

Chris71 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine Software für folgendes Problem?
> 
> Ich möchte gerne eine Plattform einrichten wo ein User/Kunde eine Info abgibt und der entsprechende andere User/Kunde die Info erthält.


E-Mail!?


----------

